# Night fishing thing 5/24/14



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok after a few hours this is what was underneath our boat.I went through with the night fishing thing.I think every fish from the vicinity of pine island was underneath my boat.They were just hanging around trying to figured out if it was night or if it was day time.We were able to entice a few bites 15 whites and 1 stripers 18 1/2.Lots of small throwback stripers,white bass mix in.Just a few more hours and I know it gonna turn on like donkey kong,then it happens,a splitting headaches(carbon monoxide poisoning).Ask my fishing partner if he had an aspirin he said no so in we go.Was very disappointed I could not stay till morning because I know whats on my screen was gonna give us a night fishing experience we will never forget.I will sure to do this again really soon.Did not do much fishing Sunday.It was play time with the inlaws and there kids.I did check out some of my usual spot during noon but the fish just did not want to play today.I think it had to do with the lake looking like the zoo today.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Was the wind so light that the CO wouldn't blow away?
Smart man, wearing your PFD.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That screen is lit up! You should have been killing em.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Was the wind so light that the CO wouldn't blow away?
> Smart man, wearing your PFD.


I had 2 generators in the front deck putting out some mucho CO.Sitting just a few feet down wind of the generator had the CO wifting in the face constantly.I knew I was being poisoning but had to sit there because all my lights was concentrated to the back of the boat.I was also constantly wacthing and amuse by the fish finder light up and do all kinds of crazy thing.They were down there thick just had to wait for them to turn on.One of the three stooges was with me.I gave him all my fish.Forgot to take a picture of all the fish.I went to see if the fish would feed at night.It seems very promising so I will do this again soon.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks like a zoo on that graph down there! I bet you could feel the fish running into your slabs! You are so fun to fish with! You share the same passion I have for fishing and I have learned allot from you! Congrats! We need to get together again real soon!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You can see the arches on this graph pic.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Bruce, man I sure would have liked to see what you would have caught if you were out there all night.. like Big D said above we all need to get together soon again.. Saturday was a blast..


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

thats too bad bruce. Looks like you had attracted at least a ton of bait which is key. You should look into making a platform for the stern of your boat for your gens that way they will always be downwind whie anchored. On my bluewave that is where I set mine up and can fish all night no problem. But I do have a large deck on the back


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

brucevannguyen said:


> You can see the arches on this graph pic.


I have had the same screen shot on several nights over the years while fishing LL and each time the only thing I could catch were white bass about 5 inches long. I tried fishing the bottom and every level to the top and still no size change. Watch out for that CO poisoning, it will get you.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It's been years since I've done this but we fished minnows about 6/8 feet deep under a floating light years ago and had pretty good luck.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

whsalum said:


> It's been years since I've done this but we fished minnows about 6/8 feet deep under a floating light years ago and had pretty good luck.


I bet If I had some live minnows I would probably limited out really fast.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Bruce,

I had a outstanding time. Thank you for letting me tag along. I hope you got some sleep and feel better. It was a good time getting hooked up at night. The bit was fast once it came on. I hope next time we can get out and do it again. Thank you again for the good times and be safe. If you need anything; I live right by BB and come and help. It was good to meet a new fishing buddy that loves it like I do. Thanks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

brucevannguyen said:


> You can see the arches on this graph pic.


Thats really interesting..Never turned FF on at night..I have no answer Looks like you could snag a boatload..But my exp. is in SW and You can have fish so thick in lights (you could walk on them) and can/t get a Bite ..Guess sometimes they just aint hungry..thx for pic it is really interesting


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

If you are using a generator maybe you should consider one of these. It cost me about 20 to 25 bucks per light. I ran all 3 for 12 hours on a car battery. Never even dimmed the lights.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I am convince if I had live minnows I would of limited out really quick.I just remember every few minutes a white bass or a striper would come up and snacth a minnow or shad that were swimming around my lights.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

brucevannguyen said:


> I am convince if I had live minnows I would of limited out really quick.I just remember every few minutes a white bass or a striper would come up and snacth a minnow or shad that were swimming around my lights.


In salt water shad/shiners get so thick in lights you can put a couple small treble hooks and snag them for bait just dragging through...Or a dip net with small netting...Sometimes just small sinker in bottom and a foot or 2 up a small treble hook.Dip in the shad/snag one and just lower it(without even re-hooking )in the water column. Reel in trout..That easy SOMETIMES


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

brucevannguyen said:


> I am convince if I had live minnows I would of limited out really quick.I just remember every few minutes a white bass or a striper would come up and snacth a minnow or shad that were swimming around my lights.


Sometimes trout under lights at night can be picky. Whites may be too.


----------

